# Northwave Decade SL - Long Term Review



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

*nice*

i have those boots ='p. So far I like them


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

How stiff are these boots? Are they a good freeride boot?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

They are about a 7/10.
I find them perfect for freeriding.


----------

